# F30 power folding mirror retrofit wiring



## KingpinRCR (Mar 20, 2017)

According to meph137's diagram, it seems like driver's side is always plug and play. The connection between the switch and the mirror uses the same pins but have a different function. Since it's only 12v I think we can use the same wires. (They should be able to handle the voltage without burning through)
But the passenger's side isn't very clear to me. Does anyone have a diagram for that?


----------



## yoodog (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi! I also have Bmw F36! :bigpimp: I'm looking for exactly those, full option mirrors as I'm about to retrofit all of those options soon. But I can not find any Shadow line auto dim, top view and warning triangle mirrors on sale... Wanna switch for your exact options mirrors?



Dj Alain said:


> I shared this, maybe to help somebody who also trying the retrofit &#8230;.
> 
> I had the standard mirrors (6pin) , and auto dimming mirror (inside)
> My car - F36 Gran Coupe M Pack
> ...


----------



## pacemaker1000 (Jun 3, 2010)

Looking to do this on a new UK spec M Sport with electric seats etc
Reading it looks like drivers side plus n play but work needed on passenger despite it working when plugged int drivers side?


----------



## pacemaker1000 (Jun 3, 2010)

According to Realoem the wiring loom is common to all f36 so would assume it won't need any wiring mods just software?
Anybody confirm this?


----------



## jalami (Feb 8, 2016)

everywill said:


> Retrofitted power folding mirror to my 2012 F30 in last Nov. Spent approx 3 hours. Since I did the work alone, no photos have been taken.
> 
> The fitting is very straight forward, removing door cards then loosen 3 torx screws holding mirror. Search in Youtube for door card removal. Bavsound has a detailed video.
> 
> ...


Congratulations
It is necessary to buy new mirrors with folding function??


----------



## Mekondelta (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi, loving this thread, does anyone know if these instructions are the same as for an F25 2014 X3?


----------



## Funci (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi all,

I have folding mirrors, and I'm going to put them in my car that does not have,
I will try to install them, I will tell you how I am going...
What lines do I have to code exactly after installing the rear-view mirrors?

Thank you very much and greetings


----------



## Funci (Jul 16, 2019)

Dj Alain said:


> We have done the coding :thumb up:
> 
> ASP_MEMORY_VERBAUT - Prerequisite for the below, determines if mirror memory exists - Requires Electric NO seats
> ASP_BORDSTEINAUTOMATIK - determines if function is enabled or not - aktiv
> ...


What program to use to code? Thank you very much


----------



## fl0riz (Jul 31, 2020)

I did this retrofit today, but only passenger side works. On driver side both motors don’t work (mirror adjustment, folding). Blinker does work.

I read 2 contradicting things in this thread:
1) driver side is plug & play with new door switch
2) new wiring loom driver side is required.

What is true?


----------

